
Satellite Shows Armadas of Vacant Cruise Ships Huddling Together Out at Sea - gscott
https://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zone/33338/satellite-images-show-armadas-of-vacant-cruise-ships-huddling-together-out-at-sea
======
a3n
> With no passengers to look after and their quarantines completed, the
> employees are left wondering why they haven't been allowed home.

Because it's cheaper to anchor at sea for free, instead of paying dock fees.
Especially if you don't pay the workers so trapped.

